# FreeBSD 11 on Atom and GMA3150



## nubatik (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi, after installed FreeBSD on cpu Atom D510 and GMA3150 I do not get the right screen resolution: my monitor has 1680*1050 (22" 16:10) but the system give me max 1280*1024. 
It's my integrated video chip supported?
Thanks


----------



## shepper (Apr 14, 2018)

Are you talking about Xorg or the console screen size?
For console screen size see section 3,2,3 in the handbook
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/consoles.html
FreeBSD 11 also provides kernel mode settings which needs to be enabled.  Section 5.4.3

I have Gigabyte w/ a D510 Atom; it has both LVDS1 and VGA1 outputs.  In Xorg, both outputs were super-imposed on a single monitor.  xrandr(1) will tell you if this the case and what resolutions, for each output, are available.  Some DE provide a GUI to set the monitor.  If you're using a window manager, you can use xrandr to set the default.


----------

